# mixing azoo/Amazonia with MGOC



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

as the title refers, could this be done? LFS only has enough azoo to give me a little less than an inch of soil. since I'm impatient I wonder if it'd be possible to mix 50/50 MGOC with azoo? anyone done anything like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

bump for a reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

